# Exotic ammo contest



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, time for another contest. One thing that never gets old is new types of ammo. There however seems to be a shortage of fun novelty or specialty hunting ammo - and I am not one to stick with one kindness of ammo forever. Let's see something that really makes me want to sling it, I'm not giving any suggestions but here's my contribution: birdshot loaded clay hunting rounds. I haven't tested them yet but they look like they're going to be devastating. The idea is to get something more lethal than just a clay ball, but still safe to use around hard structural surfaces such as I-beams and rafters. So let's see what you all come up with, I have a care package with some mixed Slingshot goodies for the person who's ammo ammo I find the most inventive & effective for whatever it's supposed to do.

Hope to see some cool stuff, get thinking slingers and show me what you've got!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Contest ends November 10th!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sometimes I hunt with 1/2" hex shaft cut in the lathe 1/2" long. Lots of sharp corners, has a pretty devastating effect. 
I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mostly just use hex nuts when hunting anything larger than squirrels, not very exciting,till you get a fork hit,lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

While it may not necessarily "ammo", I really like letting business cards fly when showing someone a slingshot indoors. Hold them upright with the bottom corner in the pouch and let her go. They zip around quite a ways and no there's no telling where they'll end up.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here’s a Jersey Devil ( made by Treeman) lying right next to the gash in this suckers neck. It ripped his neck open and made contact with the back of his head Devestating ammo


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Here's a Jersey Devil ( made by Treeman) lying right next to the gash in this suckers neck


Those rounds are made from some guitar strap buttons that I had in my shop. They tumble as they fly and essentially rip up anything they hit. Incredible destruction.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I use hex nuts, usually 5/16 or 3/8, whenever I want to really devastate or kill something, they are quite deadly at a speed of 200plus fps.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't have a photo ready by I've been taking 3-3/8' steel balls and using liquid nail to join them together in a triangle shape. They make a heck of a hole, no hunts with them yet.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I took a closer look at whistling ammo a few years ago: doubtlessly totally useless for hunting, but good fun!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to mention bolas (two large hex nuts tied together by string :naughty: ). Should be quite effective for hunting...careful with the release, though.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow guys, those are some crazy rounds! I must say those whistling rounds are something else, I've always wanted to play a slingshot version of airsoft with something that wouldn't bruise too badly but have better ballistic performance than a paintball. These whistlers seem like they'd be terrifying to have one whiz past you! As for the Jersey Devils by @treeman I'm very intrigued, I'd just like to see some more photos or a video of them in action. Very good stuff guys keep it coming!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's the picture of the hex shaft ammo


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Island made those look downright wicked! Really mean looking, j wish I had a way to make some of those don't have much in the wag of metal working tools sadly.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

The hex shafts by Island Made gets my vote.....all those sharp corners look downright wicked and absolutely LETHAL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> @Island made those look downright wicked! Really mean looking, j wish I had a way to make some of those don't have much in the wag of metal working tools sadly.


Sometime I'll make a bunch up, I'll let you know and send them to you.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's a couple variations of the Jersey Devil ammo. The ones on the bottom are what Joe used to dispatch the snake.the ones on top of the Panna darts are Jersey Devil mark 3's. They expand as they tumble through the air. Really devastating against a soft target.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Bushpot Chef - thanks for the contest. Here is my entry. Sorry about the tech. glitches - this was a first take. Not sure why the photo is sideways.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Credit where credit is due. I did my best to imitate Eddie Lawrence, who performed as The Old Philosopher. This is old school comedy and suitable for all ages. Ether Google him or follow the link - or both. I was a kid when I first heard him and remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Blue Raja man that was some funny stuff on my goodness, you killed me with the Bushpot Chef insanely overpriced ammo jokes and Athena knitting ammo bag we were both red faced and breathless!

Although I must say, they look like they'd be absolutely lethal on a pesky sweet tooth LOL


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Island made that's might kind of ya! I'd really appreciate it I really love new ammo, I'll ballistic gel test them for ya!


----------



## Athena86 (Oct 17, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Bushpot Chef - thanks for the contest. Here is my entry. Sorry about the tech. glitches - this was a first take. Not sure why the photo is sideways.


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> @Blue Raja man that was some funny stuff on my goodness, you killed me with the Bushpot Chef insanely overpriced ammo jokes and Athena knitting ammo bag we were both red faced and breathless!
> 
> Although I must say, they look like they'd be absolutely lethal on a pesky sweet tooth LOL


Thank you for the compliments. Glad you enjoyed it. Now that you and Athena are Youtube mega-stars, you need your own product line - just like Survival Lilly and Canadian Preppier.

Apparently there are a bunch of dentists interested in BPC Gummy BBs. They figure they can increase their practices by 50 to 75%.

Please tell Athena that my favorite colors are brown, gold, and green. Looking forward to that knitted ammo bag. Oh yeah, and if she doesn't mind making it from worsted wool, that would be great. The Gummy BBs pick up lint from wool and acrylic - a real velocity killer!

Thanks again!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hahaha no thanks man just a humble Slingshot channel, but you're welcome for the complements - at this point im just hoping you're really laughing with us not at us LOL ????

Sidenote: I personally find Survival Lilly to be a bit of a try-hard outdoor enthusiast but to each their own lol. One thing Im trying to do is post regularly and with try hard not to rehash to many beaten to death topics in slingshots. The same will go for the videos we're trying to make, as fresh as we can keep the discussions.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Hahaha no thanks man just a humble Slingshot channel, but you're welcome for the complements - at this point im just hoping you're really laughing with us not at us LOL
> 
> Sidenote: I personally find Survival Lilly to be a bit of a try-hard outdoor enthusiast but to each their own lol. One thing Im trying to do is post regularly and with try hard not to rehash to many beaten to death topics in slingshots. The same will go for the videos we're trying to make, as fresh as we can keep the discussions.


Absolutely laughing with you and not at you I have a great deal of respect for people with outdoor skills. And also for people who take the time to make videos, especially when I can learn something about shooting a slingshot.

I really have no basis for an opinion on Survival Lilly. My idea of an outdoor adventure is lying in a hammock, reading a book. I watched a few Survival Lilly's slingshot videos and some of Joerg's with my 7 y.o. godson. His mom is Austrian and we stand in for her parents as the local grandparents in training. He is a slingshot fiend. Although his idea of hunting ammo is a paintball. I thought that he would enjoy their accents.

Looking forward to your videos and thanks again!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

These have death and destruction written all over them.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

3/8 square steel rod a hacksaw and a little time. Oh and a long draw helps.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Blue Raja said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha no thanks man just a humble Slingshot channel, but you're welcome for the complements - at this point im just hoping you're really laughing with us not at us LOL
> ...


Haha thank you very much my friend! That's awesome about the little Godson keep him at it and he'll be a slinger for life like the rest of us lol. Looking forward very much to getting a working channel running again, cheers!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


>


That looks like some wicked ammo, my favourite two features:

- All rounds comes out the same weight 
- Minimal required equipment

Very nice thanks for sharing that entry!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> These have death and destruction written all over them.


Now those are just plain baddass - what do you use to mould them?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wingshooter said:


> 3/8 square steel rod a hacksaw and a little time. Oh and a long draw helps.


Love how that ammo looks! What's it weigh in at wouldn't you say? Beautiful starship as well!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > These have death and destruction written all over them.
> ...


I use a two part mold casting mix it together and and put in a container push what ever you want to mold into it carefully and let it set then pull the part out and pour hot lead into it oh put hamburger no vaseline on the part that you are going to use as a mold I plan on doing a small dice also I have tried to get some one that can make molds to make a mold with a skull with 0311 on the forehead but no one wants my money.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is what i was using for hunting last year,probably the same this winter


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


That's a nice simple method, great one have simplicity in an ammo setup. I'd like to add that's awesome your idea for loading shotgun shells with them.

I'd love to see the look on the surgeons face when he pulled a 3" shell worth of those out of a bad guy..


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> this is what i was using for hunting last year,probably the same this winter


Those boys are certainly contenders, very nice selection. What do the big square ones weigh in at if you happen to have a scale handy?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

i was thinking how about a jack like kids toy and rubber ball .i remember having metal ones that be cool with some lead around the middle for weight :iono:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > this is what i was using for hunting last year,probably the same this winter
> ...


the large are about [guesstimate] 1/16th of an ounce,6 of them way as much as a roll of pennies


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Port boy that actually sounds like it would be pretty effective, albeit a little tricky to come by lol!

@skaard wow. That's insane, do I dare ask if you've got a pic of a critter taken with one?

Very cool. ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's some nasty little fellas I made for the sky rats '& mice at the farm. Clay is quite effective on birds 90% of the time, but for the larger pigeons I was having to use steel and body shots when they were outside of the range of clays or their heads were obstructed. As a result I wanted something more lethal than a standard clay but still less destructive to property than steel. I give you: Pigeon Poppers.

3/4" clay ball
30 grains of #8 birdshot
Air dried for 6 hrs until rock hard
Finished weight 115-130 grains

These boys are downright nasty on soft targets, I haven't hunted with them yet but they DESTROY cans. They basically powder up on impact and dump the birdshot into the target. Regular clays usually break up into about 4 to 6 pieces on impact with a soft target if they break up at all. These ones fully disintegrate on impact and leave no damage to hard surfaces but a minor dimple. I'm getting some video of them today stay tuned!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nothing fancy...quick version here, these are various size hex nuts with bearing held in place with hot glue. clay, puty, caulk, etc...can be used to add the weight and seal the gaps more aerodynamics and quieted flight.

Hex shaft and dodecahedron (12 sided die) are excellent manglers of things, but I did not have any on hand.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@MakoPat that's awesome my friend, I like the idea of using putty or clay to smooth out the voids - sounds very aerodynamic. 

Thanks for the share!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Not quite what you would want to hunt with, but I used this to clear some wasp nests from around the house last year. They fly ok for a short distance ( < 10m), but can be quite erratic and kinda fun at longer distance.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Not quite what you would want to hunt with, but I used this to clear some wasp nests from around the house last year. They fly ok for a short distance ( < 10m), but can be quite erratic and kinda fun at longer distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like fun, what are they some kind of bean? Also very nice frame, Dankung Antelope?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite what you would want to hunt with, but I used this to clear some wasp nests from around the house last year. They fly ok for a short distance ( < 10m), but can be quite erratic and kinda fun at longer distance.
> ...


Acorns without the little cap. I think these were from a live oak. I forget the exact model, but yes, it's a titanium frame from Dankung.


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't know if they're EXOTIC but I'm fortunate to have enough acorns to supply a regiment ( I have NO idea how big a regiment is but it sounds good) - NO, they are NOT accurate but it's a LOT of fun shooting them - It's like having a slingshot that throws knuckle balls


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@SLINGDUDE that's cool, gotta love free natural ammo!

@Old Iowan that's quite the pile, you guys are both lucky to have such a handy little resource!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Old Iowan said:


> I don't know if they're EXOTIC but I'm fortunate to have enough acorns to supply a regiment ( I have NO idea how big a regiment is but it sounds good) - NO, they are NOT accurate but it's a LOT of fun shooting them - It's like having a slingshot that throws knuckle balls


I think it depends on which armed services branch and seems to vary during different time frames but it seems fair to say that a regiment is between 1,000 and 2,000 individuals. That is a lot of acorns!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

sorry no pics now,but i will get some this year,the temps already dropped into the 40's and 50's,Da Wabbits will be coming out soon


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go but I have one more better.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here you go but I have one more better.


I made a few of these, but still haven't worked up the nerve to actually shoot them. lol.you're a better man than I ,Gunga Din


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go safe to shoot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treeman said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go but I have one more better.
> ...


Kipling


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


Thanks Ghost! I have some arrows that I can get started with and I can set up my extended fork frame with those bands. I'll keep ya posted...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here you go safe to shoot.


That's one of the best YouTube videos I've seen on flechettes or darts of any kind, I must say. It's going to be pretty hard to top that one I've already got the stuff lying around to make some of these and it I instantly converts the slingshot into and extremely viamble hunting tool which doesn't require surgical precision. The name for them is a nice touch as well, 'Restless' Arrows, j think you might have something worth selling there - I know I'd pay for them to be made perfect every time by the person who invented them! One last thing that target is very cool I'll have to give one of those a try too.

Very nice looking dog you've got there as well, give Scout a pat from Chef lol. Excellent content,deadly ammo and fairly simple to construct and use. They tick all the boxes.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Acorns....oh yes, I always look forward to acorns in terms of seasonal ammo: relatively heavy when harvested fresh, good symmetrical ballistics, and above all, abundant:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go safe to shoot.
> ...


Actually to give credit where credit is due MJ design the darts I just added the golf t to my design.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Blue Raja said:


> Credit where credit is due. I did my best to imitate Eddie Lawrence, who performed as The Old Philosopher. This is old school comedy and suitable for all ages. Ether Google him or follow the link - or both. I was a kid when I first heard him and remember it like it was yesterday.


RAJA. I remember this act from a long while back...still very funny.

Pete


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Acorns....oh yes, I always look forward to acorns in terms of seasonal ammo: relatively heavy when harvested fresh, good symmetrical ballistics, and above all, abundant:


ACORN SHOOTERS UNITE :target:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is not exotic but it's cool I make bird shot for shot gun shells kinda the same way but it make rain drop shapes and it flys great out of shot guns.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> This is not exotic but it's cool I make bird shot for shot gun shells kinda the same way but it make rain drop shapes and it flys great out of shot guns.


We still have a shot tower In Philly. It's no longer in use, but it's cool to see how they did it back in the day.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treeman said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not exotic but it's cool I make bird shot for shot gun shells kinda the same way but it make rain drop shapes and it flys great out of shot guns.
> ...


It would be cool to metal detect and find some shot from around it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

treeman said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go but I have one more better.
> ...


I got the nails after watching Ghost's video...but I chickened out and use them to secure my portable catchbox. hahaha... I even found twisty nails thinking they might spiral.

Probably just gonna stick with clay, steel and lead balls.

But man, Ghost, is a fine tinkerer...and quite deadly.

I may try the wingnut arrows...I just like wingnut things.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you have a extended fork slingshot you can band one up and shoot Pana darts with out having to worry much about hitting your self I will admit the first time I made a Pana with one stick one band with a triangle metal clip to hook to my dart was a large shark hook l heated up and straighten out with yarn on the back shot my left hand in between my thumb and index finger did not go all the way through and could not pull it out and I was at work doing something I should not be doing at work so I go to the carpentry shop and pushed it all the way through cut the end off and pulled it out and acted like nothing happened that was 18 20 years ago then I seen Joey shooting the awesome Ana darts we made a trade and he told me how to shoot them and I have been hooked ever since but not like I was hooked the first time. Then Joey came out with the broom straw dart that I think are the best.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you have a extended fork slingshot you can band one up and shoot Pana darts with out having to worry much about hitting your self I will admit the first time I made a Pana with one stick one band with a triangle metal clip to hook to my dart was a large shark hook l heated up and straighten out with yarn on the back shot my left hand in between my thumb and index finger did not go all the way through and could not pull it out and I was at work doing something I should not be doing at work so I go to the carpentry shop and pushed it all the way through cut the end off and pulled it out and acted like nothing happened that was 18 20 years ago then I seen Joey shooting the awesome Ana darts we made a trade and he told me how to shoot them and I have been hooked ever since but not like I was hooked the first time. Then Joey came out with the broom straw dart that I think are the best.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. You're a better man than I Mr Ghost!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


I never thought of that! Next time I'm in the city, I'll do some snooping around to see if that's a possibility.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I am not home right now but shot gun 209 primers shoot well out of a sling shot and they make a good bang when they hit hard objects like brick walls and roads I drilled out some 40 cal round ball to put the primer in to shoot at long distance and then got onto another project if I can find them I will test it out and post a video but primers by them self's work pretty good.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Rancher Blue Raspberry Hard Candies:









They are truly repulsive and by far the worst flavor in the Jolly Rancher lineup. They do not belong on the same roster with all stars like watermelon, cherry, and sour apple. On the plus side they're fairly cylindrical, and they leave a wicked, icy-blue splat on cinder block.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ghost I am going to make an extended fork flip at sometime and then try your wingnut arrows.

@Hulla I use the blue Jolly Ranchers to stay alert during driving late...the disgust and tang work well for that. I also hate artificial watermelon. I try to buybthe lemon and pineapple ones as they are great.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> @Ghost I am going to make an extended fork flip at sometime and then try your wingnut arrows.
> 
> @Hulla I use the blue Jolly Ranchers to stay alert during driving late...the disgust and tang work well for that. I also hate artificial watermelon. I try to buybthe lemon and pineapple ones as they are great.


Mako Pat. Let me know how those arrows work out. Been tempted to try that myself but don't want to chunk up my long arrows. Wonder if a wooden dowel might work??


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Free style office rubber band wire ammo.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ordo said:


> Free style office rubber band wire ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid I had some 76 handle bars on my bicycle and would stretch rubber bands over them and when we rode around I would shoot fence post nails from it and yes they hurt when hit


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Fence post nails... Oh yeah!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

A friend on Facebook made this mould (Not really exotic!), He gave it to me, It makes 10mm lead balls but with a drawback, The sprue could have done with being a bit longer as it makes me cut in to the shot, They still work fine though!!























































I think this will struggle to lob them though!! (Probably have my eye out when the fifty year old rubber snaps!! :rofl: )

John


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SOOOO - first off: Big apoligies for the delay in announcing the winner here guys! Way too much has happened in the past 3 weeks to detail here but if you've got me on Facebook you've got some idea of whats
been up on Chef's end of things. Regardless, I should've got this done already, but as they say 'better late than never'!

Anyhow, I think the winner here is pretty clear. Im going to have to give it to my man ghost0311/8541 for his outstanding variety of very effective exotics! The one that really caught my eye were those 'sling-bolts', I still need to get over to the hardware store and grab some wingnuts, but those things are just plain awesome! To me they also make more sense than carrying heavier full size (even takedown) arrows for use with a slingbow setup, but I'll get into that when I build up my SERE into a sling bolt shooter. Id like to thank everyone very much for making this a very interesting thread to follow, all of these ideas were fun to look at!

I'll get a PM off to you Ghost & get that prize pack in the mail post haste!

Happy shooting everyone! Thanks for participating!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Well deserved win! Ghost is a pioneer of exotic ammo. Congrats!


----------

